# Callaway X Hot Driver



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 13, 2013)

I went for a driver fitting having struggled with confidence lately with the driver and having tried out a few different drivers but always off the shelf, so time for a fitting I thought.

I went looking at the 913 D2 and Razr Fit Xtreme, I have to say I preferred the Razr Fit to the 913 but did find it a little heavy, try this one the fitter said and passed me the X Hot. I have to say I was not 100% convinced at first but as shot after shot went straight and long even managing a nice draw on some and no sign of my destructive slice. Having slept on it I went back to try it again two days later and again it went long and straight, so it has gone into my bag.

The  first thing about the you will notice I think is how light it is and you feel you prefer a heavy driver this is unlikely to be for you it is also quite long at 46 inches, the Project X shaft in the driver feels good quality and solid for such a light shaft. (I use a regular flex).

The matt silver head may not be everyoneâ€™s cup of tea but I think when the sun finally comes out it should reduce glare, the silver head is complemented with a sliver shaft which again may not be to everyoneâ€™s taste, I have to say Iâ€™m not in love with the looks but then again all I really want is a driver I can hit constantly straight and the looks are in no way offensive. Further to this Iâ€™m not sure I like the name to me X Hot sounds a little like a late night channel you would not want the children watching.

The club is quite forgiving and off centre strikes do still go very well, I have however found if you really try to lay into the driver you can easily loose it. (This is more likely my swing through and not the club)

When you strike the ball with this driver the sound is a nice rewarding crack not too tinny and not like hitting a ball with a frying pan.

The driver is adjustable and the face can easily be set â€˜Openâ€™ Squareâ€™ or â€˜Closedâ€™ and the club comes with a manual and a tool for you to be able to do this.

The Lambkin grip that comes fitted as standard also feels of good quality.

I did manage to get a quick round in yesterday and had my first go on the course. I have to say my driving was the best it has been for a long while and most of my drives went straight down the middle and long. 

If you are in the market for a driver I would strongly recommend you take five minutes to try the Callaway X Hot.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 14, 2013)

It looks like a nice driver, saw a few at one of the local pro shops on Monday and was impressed. Looked like there are 3 versions, but i would def give one a try if i was in the market for a new driver (which I'm not)


----------

